# Houston we have a problem



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Amazing you got as much good footage as you did by yourself. That's an awesome day, except for the rod snapping. And yes, I recognize the fly pattern.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sure was a lot of grunting and groaning going on DF. ;D

Very nice solo work tho.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to go DF!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

that was real cool sounds like you need new fishing buddies


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice solo trip bro!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Eric,  sorry I had to bail but my family has this bad habit of wanting to eat   You know I would pole for you all day on the Messican Crab boat just so I can watch you work.  

The broken 12wt was a nice touch and undoubtedly raised the bar for you figuring out the most difficult way to do something. If we get out this week I'll pole but bring the broken rod and we'll tie your legs together while fighting the fish and shooting video.  

And just so you don't think I'm a heartless a-hole, I'll swing by Publix and get a shopping cart to mount on the front deck to manage your line if it's windy.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Ron, I didn't realize you could actually feed a family on your income.  :-? But to soften the heartache, if you can manage to sneak away that is, we'll net some mullet on the way back to the ramp so you can fatten up the family on some good ole' fried fish, Rock Garden style.  

ftr, I've never broke a fly rod fishing, ever. This is a first and I'm inclined to think the blank had some manufacturing flaws because it broke on both sides of a ferrule on two separate sections in the middle of the rod. The warranty will cover it, but the fact that it happened bothers me. 

Anyway, I like where you're going on the shopping cart/stripping basket though. We can easily steal one because no one buy's shopping carts ya know. So that's a plus, especially during a down economy.   The wheels on those things never spin right either so the chances of it rolling off the platform is pretty slim. If we get unlucky though and nab a cart with good wheels we can always block them up with crushed beer cans. The leg holes point in the wrong direction too, but stripping behind your back could add an extra element of difficulty, which I like. A really cool thing is we don't have to clean it when were done fishing either, all we have to do is dump it near some low income housing on the way home and leave the empty aluminum cans with it as an added bonus.  

One problem though is we might have to work on this in a secret location because that's where real innovation happens...  :


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

> Ron, I didn't realize you could actually feed a family on your income.  :-? But to soften the heartache, if you can manage to sneak away that is, we'll net some mullet on the way back to the ramp so you can fatten up the family on some good ole' fried fish, Rock Garden style.
> 
> .......  :



"Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a week.  Teach him to fish and he'll run off to buy a boat where he will drink beer all day" 

Got two shillings for the rice to go with the mullet and I'll throw a cart in the truck. ;D ;D

I was joking around and just got hungry thinking about it.  Maye I should get some grits and cheese instead. 

If  tie my 5 and 7 wt together, what line do I use? 


However you put it, looks like I missed a memorable day but thinking back, every one we've had has been memorable.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

captn, the more I think about it the fried mullet is sounding better by the minute.   I'm not quite sure if there's other plans or not, but a mullet fry might could be something to consider for the rally? I know it was a hit for the Ozello thing we did a few years back...


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice. I'm kicking myself for not making it over.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Very nice.  I'm kicking myself for not making it over.


well, you know how to fix that right?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Eric,  sorry I had to bail but my family has this bad habit of wanting to eat   You know I would pole for you all day on the Messican Crab boat just so I can watch you work.
> 
> The broken 12wt was a nice touch and undoubtedly raised the bar for you figuring out the most difficult way to do something. If we get out this week I'll pole but bring the broken rod and we'll tie your legs together while fighting the fish and shooting video.
> 
> And just so you don't think I'm a heartless a-hole, I'll swing by Publix and get a shopping cart to mount on the front deck to manage your line if it's windy.



He's Baaaaack.........


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry to dredge up old news, but...

As Trey & I learn our way around movie maker we decided to remix this video the other day and ended up crushing the original links above. We added some new footage, annotated text and a sound track. Pretty much the same money shots as the original tho, so if tarpon pron is all you're interested in don't bother viewing...


----------

